# GET Request



## jan100 (5. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

Das Programm soll ein paar Informationen von einer Website auslesen und macht dies per GET-Request und BufferedReader. Allerdings hat das, was ich zurückbekomme, über 100.000 Zeichen. Deshalb dauert es ziemlich lange (15-20sec), bis dieser Teil des Programms ausgeführt ist.

Hier der Ausschnitt mit der Schleife:


```
...
BufferedReader rd = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(socket.getInputStream()));
            String result = "";
            String line = ""; 
            while ((line = rd.readLine()) != null ) {
                result = result + line + "\r\n"; }
            }
...
```

Fällt jemandem einen Idee ein, wie dies schneller erledigt werden kann?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jul 2009)

Java Blog Buch : 03.08 StringBuffer und StringBuilder


----------

